# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  زدن کد دیپلم مجدد به جای دیپ اصلی در ثبت نام کنکور

## mraday

کسی هست که این کار رو کرده باشه یعنی خلاف قانون عمل کنه و دیپلم مچدد غیر همنام رو زده باشه 


اگه کسی میدونه این صفحه 43 دفترچه فرم شماره 2 چیه منو راهنمایی کنه که باید چیکار کنم واجبه و ...


و یه سوال دیگه اینکه من که پارسال کنکور دادم و متولد 76 ام تو کد نظام وظیفه 6 بزنم یا 5 و برای ثبت نام دانشگاه الان باید بلیس +10 یا همون موقع هم برم فرقی نمیکنه؟

----------


## mraday

up

----------


## idealist

اگه دیپلم مجدد بزنی موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه احتمالش هست به مشکل بخوری و از کنکور سال بعد هم محروم شی ، چون اینا میان دیپلم تجربیت رو تاثیر میدن ولی سایر اطلاعاتی که وارد کردی رو دست نمیزنن...موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه مدارکت با لیستی که سنجش به دانشگاه میده متفاوت میشه و به مشکل اساسی میخوری
فرم شماره دو هم تابستون ببر مدرسه یا اموزش پرورش برات مهر کنه

----------


## khaan

کد نظام وظیفه هیچ اهمیتی نداره.
ولی اگه کد دیپلمت رو عوضی بزنی و تاثیر معدل هم از کنکور حذف نشه، قطعا متخلف شناخته میشی و محرومت میکنن و قبولیت هم کان لن یکن میشه. با آیندت بازی نکن

----------


## 13sabz

یا خدا
اینجا چه خبره؟یعنی منی که پارسال دیپلم مجدد انسانی گرفتم و پیش تجربی دارم حق ندارم از دیپلم مجددم استفاده کنم؟امکان نداره..مگه نمیگفتن وقتی فردی چند دیپلم داره میتونه از هر کدوم که خواست استفاده کنه؟
شرایط دیپ مجددی ها عین کسیه که تا سوم ریاضی فیزیک یا انسانی بوده پیش دانشگاهی تغییر رشته داده اومده پیش تجربی.مگه اینطور نیست؟

----------


## 13sabz

> این تاپیک رو بخون
> متاسفانه خبر بد در مورد دیپلم مجدد : دیپلم مجدد و گروه ازمایشی کنکور باید مطابق باشد.


کل تایپیک رو خوندم....من که باورم نمیشه الان گوشام داره سوت میکشه زنگ میزنم از سنجش میپرسم تا به زبون خودشون نشنوم باور نمیکنم....خدایا ....

----------


## wizard2015

> کسی هست که این کار رو کرده باشه یعنی خلاف قانون عمل کنه و دیپلم مچدد غیر همنام رو زده باشه 
> 
> 
> اگه کسی میدونه این صفحه 43 دفترچه فرم شماره 2 چیه منو راهنمایی کنه که باید چیکار کنم واجبه و ...
> 
> 
> و یه سوال دیگه اینکه من که پارسال کنکور دادم و متولد 76 ام تو کد نظام وظیفه 6 بزنم یا 5 و برای ثبت نام دانشگاه الان باید بلیس +10 یا همون موقع هم برم فرقی نمیکنه؟





> اگه دیپلم مجدد بزنی موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه احتمالش هست به مشکل بخوری و از کنکور سال بعد هم محروم شی ، چون اینا میان دیپلم تجربیت رو تاثیر میدن ولی سایر اطلاعاتی که وارد کردی رو دست نمیزنن...موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه مدارکت با لیستی که سنجش به دانشگاه میده متفاوت میشه و به مشکل اساسی میخوری
> فرم شماره دو هم تابستون ببر مدرسه یا اموزش پرورش برات مهر کنه





> یا خدا
> اینجا چه خبره؟یعنی منی که پارسال دیپلم مجدد انسانی گرفتم و پیش تجربی دارم حق ندارم از دیپلم مجددم استفاده کنم؟امکان نداره..مگه نمیگفتن وقتی فردی چند دیپلم داره میتونه از هر کدوم که خواست استفاده کنه؟
> شرایط دیپ مجددی ها عین کسیه که تا سوم ریاضی فیزیک یا انسانی بوده پیش دانشگاهی تغییر رشته داده اومده پیش تجربی.مگه اینطور نیست؟





> این تاپیک رو بخون
> متاسفانه خبر بد در مورد دیپلم مجدد : دیپلم مجدد و گروه ازمایشی کنکور باید مطابق باشد.


*13sabz این تبصره تازه امسال اومده . من دیروز زنگ زدم سنجش،به کارشناسش گفتم کد سوابقمو می خوام تغییر بدم ، ویرایش نمیشه کرد ، شما باید یه کاریش بکنید.گفت لازم نیست اشکال نداره با همون ثبت نام کن.من باز دوباره زنگ میزنم شما هم زنگ بزنید تا مطمئن شیم*

----------


## 13sabz

> *13sabz این تبصره تازه امسال اومده . من دیروز زنگ زدم سنجش،به کارشناسش گفتم کد سوابقمو می خوام تغییر بدم ، ویرایش نمیشه کرد ، شما باید یه کاریش بکنید.گفت لازم نیست اشکال نداره با همون ثبت نام کن.من باز دوباره زنگ میزنم شما هم زنگ بزنید تا مطمئن شیم*


منظورت از ویرایش اینه که کنکور ثبت نام کردی با کد دیپلم مجددت و حالا نمیتونی ویرایش کنی؟
من تازه الان اومده بودم کنکور ثبت نام کنم اگه اینطور باشه که بچه ها تو تایپیک گفتن اگه من به عمد بیام کد دیپلم مجددم رو بزنم موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه قبولیم باطل میشه و محروم میشم.باشه من حتما زنگ میزنم چون باورم نمیشه دنیا ریخت رو سرم تنها امیدم بود که رتبه م خوب بشه و معدل افتضاح تجربیم همه چیو خراب نکنه.

----------


## 13sabz

دوباره حتما زنگ بزن چون اون کارشناس احمق بی سواد حتما متوجه نشده که تو دیپلم مجدتت رو میگی حتما فکر کرده کد سوابق دیپ اصلیتو حتما حواست نبوده یکی دو رقم اشتباه زدی .حتما زنگ یزن به مشکل برنخوری حتما.

----------


## wizard2015

> دوباره حتما زنگ بزن چون اون کارشناس احمق بی سواد حتما متوجه نشده که تو دیپلم مجدتت رو میگی حتما فکر کرده کد سوابق دیپ اصلیتو حتما حواست نبوده یکی دو رقم اشتباه زدی .حتما زنگ یزن به مشکل برنخوری حتما.


من قشنگ به کارشناسه توضیح دادم که طبق تبصره نمیتونم استفاده کنم.ولی اون گفت اشکال نداره

----------


## 13sabz

> من قشنگ به کارشناسه توضیح دادم که طبق تبصره نمیتونم استفاده کنم.ولی اون گفت اشکال نداره


نگو تو رو خدا من قاطی کردم....اخه چه خبره....من از خدامه اینطوری باشه از خدامههههههههه ...ولی فردا پس فردا برامون مشکل پیش بیارن اون کارشناسو از کجا گیر بیاریم بگیم این مقصره

----------


## Martin Scorsese

> نگو تو رو خدا من قاطی کردم....اخه چه خبره....من از خدامه اینطوری باشه از خدامههههههههه ...ولی فردا پس فردا برامون مشکل پیش بیارن اون کارشناسو از کجا گیر بیاریم بگیم این مقصره


من و خیلی های دیگه دیپلم مجددی هستیم
ولی تو دفترچه واضح گفته که ثبتنام نکنیم

----------


## wizard2015

> نگو تو رو خدا من قاطی کردم....اخه چه خبره....من از خدامه اینطوری باشه از خدامههههههههه ...ولی فردا پس فردا برامون مشکل پیش بیارن اون کارشناسو از کجا گیر بیاریم بگیم این مقصره





> من و خیلی های دیگه دیپلم مجددی هستیم
> ولی تو دفترچه واضح گفته که ثبتنام نکنیم


*
من موندم چکار کنم.سوابقمو می خوام تغییر بدم کارشناسه میگه نمیخواد.تبصره میگه می خواد*

----------


## idealist

دوستان به حرف این کارشناسا اعتماد نکنین و حتما طبق دفترچه عمل کنین ، فردا مشکل پیش میاد به عنوان متخلف محرومتون میکنن ، حجت چیزیه که تو دفترچه نوشته چون با دقت تمام نوشته میشه.

----------


## 13sabz

منم با idealist موافقم.وقتی دفترچه واضح نوشته دیگه حرف کارشناسو اخه چطور باور کنیم.*
*

----------


## 13sabz

> من و خیلی های دیگه دیپلم مجددی هستیم
> ولی تو دفترچه واضح گفته که ثبتنام نکنیم


واقعا همه مون داریم تو قبرستون زندگی میکنیم...

----------


## Martin Scorsese

> *
> من موندم چکار کنم.سوابقمو می خوام تغییر بدم کارشناسه میگه نمیخواد.تبصره میگه می خواد*





> واقعا همه مون داریم تو قبرستون زندگی میکنیم...


کارشناس چیه برادر من؟
من به این ابلهان از خود راضی زنگ زدم گفتم قضیه چیه برای چی یه شبه تغییر دادین همه چیز رو؟
یارو اومده به من میگه از همون اول همینطور بوده!! از چندتا مشاور و کارشناس های سنجش و آموزش و پرورش پرسیدم هر کس یه مزخرفی تحویلم داد!

حالا بگذیرم از اینکه برای گرفتن دیپلم مجدد چقدر امقال من و شما اذیت شدیم!

بنظر من شما هرطور شده برو ویرایش کن تا متخلف شناخته نشی، منظورم اینه حضوری پیگیر باش همین کارشناس بی لیاقت بعد از کنکور خودش گفته خودش رو انکار میکنه.

----------

